# radio volume going down



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

i know this is normal for the radio volume to turn down when you slow down and completely stop, but its becoming really annoying. how do i turn off this feature?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can disable that feature. You will have to go through the set up procedure. See the manual.

*Speed-Dependent Volume (SDV)*
With SDV, the audio system adjusts automatically to
make up for road or wind noise as you drive.
This feature will never completely compensate for
driving noise. There are other factors such as road
surface, wind noise, windows open, and engine speed
that may alter the interior noise for any given road
speed.
You can select compensation rates between 0 (off)
and 5 (maximum compensation) in the options menu.
See “Options Menu Adjustment” later in this section
to adjust SDV.

*Options Menu Adjustment*
Confirmation beeps, SDV, and DDL can all be adjusted
by doing the following:
1. Turn off the radio by pressing the OFF button.
2. Press and hold pushbutton 1, then press the ON
button until OPTION MENU appears on the
display.
3. Push the AUDIO knob until the correct option
appears on the display.
4. Turn the AUDIO knob to adjust the setting of the
option being displayed.
5. Push the AUDIO knob to select another option or
press the OFF button to exit the options menu.
The selection will be saved.
If no buttons are pressed or turned for
eight seconds, the radio will automatically
exit the menu and the radio will turn on.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I love this feature.


----------



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks for the help GTO JUDGE. i will try that out when i get in the car.


----------

